# Montrealers Wanting to Meet Up Let me Know



## Guest (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm finding more value with in-person connections than participating in Internet forums. I go to concerts in Montreal with different people but would be great to find some music lovers who'd love to meet up and go to concerts.

If you're interested, just message me. 

Frederic


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Fred, I'm from Mtl and I go to the OSM several times a year.


----------

